# HDCP error message



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

You've just come home from work and you are psyched to sit down (or lay down) on the couch and watch some cable TV on your HT system. You turn on everything (with your cool universal remote or ipad) and you get a message on your TV- "Connection Error Your
HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection
to watch TV." After you scratch your head and say to yourself "WTF", it's time to start checking your HDMI connections. The problem persists-- but you REFUSE to use component RCA cables--- After all, WHY would you do that when HDMI had been working for 5 years without a problem!! Next you call your cable provider-- they tell you to check your HDMI cables--- Duh! Finally, you just turn off your cable box, turn it back on and the problem goes away (for a few days, or even a few weeks). 
The question is - Without getting the standard response you can find on google- What REALLY causes this HDCP error message when you system has been fine for years using HDMI cables? And, is the message something generated by your TV or your cable box? I have seen the problem on different brands of TV's and different cable providers. 
Please help solve this mystery! :hissyfit:


----------



## xavier (Aug 3, 2007)

kenbola said:


> Next you call your cable provider-- they tell you to check your HDMI cables--- Duh! Finally, you just turn off your cable box, turn it back on and the problem goes away :hissyfit:


: Huh:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

It's likely some sort of HDMI handshake issue but finding the exact cause especially if the problem is intermittent will take some time.

Is the HDMI from your cable box going to a receiver or straight to your TV? How long is the HDMI run? Is the cable run short enough that you've already tried swapping the HDMI cable(s) and the intermittent problem still persists?

New 6ft cables can be had for $2-5 at a local Fry's or Monoprice.com and I'd recommend swapping out any that are in-between your cable box and TV first then see if you still are having issues.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I believe Infrasonic is correct. I get this quite often on the NFL and MLB channels on DirecTV - but only on the multi room box in the bedroom. I fix it by unplugging the hdmi cable at one end and plugging it back in. That fixes it anywhere from a day to a couple of weeks until it happens again. No cable swapping has ever made it go away permanently. Modern technology isn't always bombproof.


----------

